# Mansion R, Denmark



## Balloonatic (Sep 27, 2013)

First; im sorry not to have more pics - again ;0)

- I got a tip about this place, located in the center of a major danish city, and I had to check it out. I think the 1 floor is being used by homeless people so we moved pretty fast - but the living room was just amazing! 

Hope you'll enjoy these few pictures  - www.facebook.com/The.Abandoned.Denmark





[/url] Urbex249 by Det forladte Danmark // The abandoned Denmark, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Urbex250 by Det forladte Danmark // The abandoned Denmark, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Urbex251 by Det forladte Danmark // The abandoned Denmark, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Urbex252 by Det forladte Danmark // The abandoned Denmark, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Urbex253 by Det forladte Danmark // The abandoned Denmark, on Flickr[/IMG]

Please "like" my facebook page to get all the recent pictures and updates :O)


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice! What a fab location and beautiful shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 28, 2013)

this place looks very nice! brilliant shots too!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 28, 2013)

Immense !!


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 28, 2013)

*Rather gorgeous!! *


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome stuff! Lovely photos too!


----------



## Quattre (Sep 30, 2013)

Great place, and nice pictures!


----------



## DJhooker (Sep 30, 2013)

wow. with a bit of dusting you could move straight in!


----------



## antonymes (Oct 1, 2013)

Stunning. I've been to Denmark loads of times and never thought about exploring. Next time...


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks all :0)


----------



## gigi (Nov 25, 2013)

wow; superb!!! What a find!


----------

